# مغارة جعيتا عجائب الدنيا السبعة



## مورا مارون (30 أبريل 2009)

أقامت وزارة السياحة في لبنان يوم خاصا للتعريف بمغارة جعيتا والدعوة للتصويت لأجل دخولها ضمن العجائب الطبيعية السبع في العالم حيث القى د. نبيل الحداد كلمة جاء فيها : لحظة تاريخية ان يصوت العالم اجمع ولأول مرة لاختيار عجائب الدنيا الطبيعية وان يكون لبنان ممثلا بمغارة جعيتا وحميات الأرز من أصل 280 موقعا طبيعيا فريداً من جميع القارات.
إن مغارة جعيتا أعجوبة الطبيعة في لبنان تنافس الآن مواقع طبيعية مميزة مثل شلالات نياغرا وغابات ونهر الأمازون وقمة إفرست وجزر وصحاري وبحيرات وجبال بركانية وغابات وأدوية من الصين حتى فنزويلا.
التصويت يجري حاليا على شبكة الإنترنت لتحديد 77 موقعاً حتى نهاية 2008 ومن ثم تختار لجنة عالمية 21 موقعا يجري التنافس بها عالميا خلال 2009 وحتى منتصف 2010 لاختيار سبعة مواقع يطلق عليها عندئذ عجائب الدنيا الطبيعية السبع في العالم.​ 
المصدر: elaph.com​ 
الرجاء الدخول من اجل التصويت
تصويتكم المكثُف يؤهّل مغارة جعيتا للإنضمام إلى عجائب الدنيا السبع، ويتم التصويت إلكترونيّ على الموقع التالي:​ 

http://www.new7wonders.com/​ 



 




 




 

الصفحة تفتح بنسخ الرابط ولصقه في أعلى صفحة 

طريقة التصويت:​


في منتصف الصفحة الأولى​






​



ستفتح الصفحة الخاصة في التصويت يجب وضع الإيميل الصحيح​







​



ومن ثم إختاروا الإختيار الرابع caves​


لكن عليكم أن تختاروا سبع إختيارات
لتملأوا العجائب السبعة كلها بحسب ما تراها مناسبة​






​







​







​



إملأ الحروف​







​



المرحلة قبل الأخيرة​







​



إذا لم تكن مسجلا في الموقع سيطلب منك التسجيل بأن تضع إسمك وبلدك...إلخ
ومن ثم بعد الإنتهاء سيطلب منك التأكد من الإيميل الذي وضعته لتأكد التصويت وعندما تفتح الإيميل ستجد رسالة بها رابط دوس على الرابط وسيكون تصويتك مفعل​


سلام ونعمة
شكر خاص fouad 78​​

ودمتم بود​ 
مورا مارون​


----------



## zezza (30 أبريل 2009)

جميلة جدا جدا يا مورا 
باذن المسيح تدخلوا المسابقة و تكسبوا كمان


----------



## god love 2011 (30 أبريل 2009)

_*شكلها جميييييييييييييييل جدا
حلوووووووووووووووه كتيررررررررررررررررر
تسلم ايدك
وان شاء الله تدخل ضمن عجائب الدنيا*_​


----------



## احلى ديانة (30 أبريل 2009)

يارب تاخدو مركز من السبع يا غالى

وهدخل اصوت دلوقتى اهو


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

يارب تكسب يا مورا
بس انا لما بدخل على رابط التصويت  بيدخلنى على منتدى الكنيسه مش للتصويت​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 أبريل 2009)

روووووعة يا مورا 

فعلا  مغارة جعيتا تستحق تبقي من عجائب الدنيا 

مرسي يا قمر 

انشاء اللة التصويت لصالحها​


----------



## نادر نجيب (30 أبريل 2009)

*بحبك يا لبنان*



جميلة  جدآآآآآآآآآآآ  المغارة  وجميل   لبنان اروع  بلاد  العالم بشعبه الطيب 

و اللى  العدرا مريم  ام  النور  حارساهم ليل نهار 


ميــــــــــــرسى  بجد   يا  مورا    ربنا   يكافئك  بكل  خير  عن  تعب  محبتك


----------



## أَمَة (30 أبريل 2009)

> التصويت يجري حاليا على شبكة الإنترنت لتحديد 77 موقعاً حتى نهاية 2008 ومن ثم تختار لجنة عالمية 21 موقعا يجري التنافس بها عالميا خلال 2009 وحتى منتصف 2010 لاختيار سبعة مواقع يطلق عليها عندئذ عجائب الدنيا الطبيعية السبع في العالم.


 
مورا يا حبيبتي

 حاولت الدخل الموقع www.new7wonders.com  أكثر من مرة.
 وفي كل محاولة كان يطلع لي الصفحة الرئيسة للمنتدى.

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (30 أبريل 2009)

*جميلة جدا المغارة  يا مورا 

بأذن المسيح تدخل من عجائب الدنيا ​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا مورا
على الصور الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (30 أبريل 2009)

انشالله يا مورا تنجح وتدخل مغارة جعيتا
وأنا شخصيا صوت
الصفحة تفتح بنسخ الرابط ولصقه في أعلى صفحة​ 
طريقة التصويت:​ 
في منتصف الصفحة الأولى​ 




​ 

ستفتح الصفحة الخاصة في التصويت يجب وضع الإيميل الصحيح​ 





​ 

ومن ثم إختاروا الإختيار الرابع caves​ 
لكن عليكم أن تختاروا سبع إختيارات
لتملأوا العجائب السبعة كلها بحسب ما تراها مناسبة​ 




​ 





​ 





​ 

إملأ الحروف​ 





​ 

المرحلة قبل الأخيرة​ 





​ 

إذا لم تكن مسجلا في الموقع سيطلب منك التسجيل بأن تضع إسمك وبلدك...إلخ
ومن ثم بعد الإنتهاء سيطلب منك التأكد من الإيميل الذي وضعته لتأكد التصويت وعندما تفتح الإيميل ستجد رسالة بها رابط دوس على الرابط وسيكون تصويتك مفعل
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

موقع التصويت هنا الرابط الصحيح
















حملة تصويت لدعم مغارة جعيتا 

الجميع مدعو للتصويت عبر الانترنت لدعم فوز مغارة جعيتا بالتصفيات النهائية لمسابقة "عجائب الدنيا الطبيعية السبع"
اني ادعو وبالحاح كل من يمر على الموضوع ان يشارك بعملية التصويت على الموقع الالكتروني 
http://www.new7wonders.com/ ومن ثم الضغط على خريطة آسيا واختيار مغارة جعيتا.

ملاحظة: لكل عنوان حق التصويت مرة واحدة لسبع مواقع مختلفة.
 يحق لكل من صوت في المرحلة الاولى التصويت مجددا" في هذه المرحلة الثانية.

شكرا لدعمكم


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل شكرا ليكي يا مورا*


----------



## مورا مارون (30 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موقع التصويت هنا الرابط الصحيح





كليمو قال:


> حملة تصويت لدعم مغارة جعيتا
> 
> الجميع مدعو للتصويت عبر الانترنت لدعم فوز مغارة جعيتا بالتصفيات النهائية لمسابقة "عجائب الدنيا الطبيعية السبع"
> اني ادعو وبالحاح كل من يمر على الموضوع ان يشارك بعملية التصويت على الموقع الالكتروني
> ...


----------



## Ferrari (30 أبريل 2009)

شكراً يا مورا على الموضوع

وباذن المسيح 

ها تكون من ضمن السبع عجائب الطبيعية فى العالم

الرب يعوض تعب محبتِك
​


----------



## twety (30 أبريل 2009)

*اعزمينى الاول
اجى اعاين المغارة وبعدين اصوت
ههههههههه

عسوله فعلا 
*


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

أمة قال:


> مورا يا حبيبتي
> 
> حاولت الدخل الموقع www.new7wonders.com  أكثر من مرة.
> وفي كل محاولة كان يطلع لي الصفحة الرئيسة للمنتدى.
> ...




تم التصحيح أمة 

يلا فوتي وصوتي 
​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

twety قال:


> *اعزمينى الاول
> اجى اعاين المغارة وبعدين اصوت
> ههههههههه
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههه

حاضر 

بس ماتصوتيش عليا
​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *موضوع جميل شكرا ليكي يا مورا*





​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

Ferrari قال:


> شكراً يا مورا على الموضوع
> 
> وباذن المسيح
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> انشالله يا مورا تنجح وتدخل مغارة جعيتا
> وأنا شخصيا صوت
> الصفحة تفتح بنسخ الرابط ولصقه في أعلى صفحة​
> طريقة التصويت:​
> ...







​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> جميلة جدا جدا يا مورا
> باذن المسيح تدخلوا المسابقة و تكسبوا كمان


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> يارب تكسب يا مورا
> بس انا لما بدخل على رابط التصويت  بيدخلنى على منتدى الكنيسه مش للتصويت​[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يارب تاخدو مركز من السبع يا غالى
> 
> وهدخل اصوت دلوقتى اهو





​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _*شكلها جميييييييييييييييل جدا
> حلوووووووووووووووه كتيررررررررررررررررر
> تسلم ايدك
> وان شاء الله تدخل ضمن عجائب الدنيا*_​





​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> روووووعة يا مورا
> 
> فعلا  مغارة جعيتا تستحق تبقي من عجائب الدنيا
> 
> ...







​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: بحبك يا لبنان*



نادر نجيب قال:


> جميلة  جدآآآآآآآآآآآ  المغارة  وجميل   لبنان اروع  بلاد  العالم بشعبه الطيب
> 
> و اللى  العدرا مريم  ام  النور  حارساهم ليل نهار
> 
> ...







​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> *جميلة جدا المغارة  يا مورا
> 
> بأذن المسيح تدخل من عجائب الدنيا ​*





​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 مايو 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> شكرا يا مورا
> على الصور الرب يباركك​





​


----------



## اليعازر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*باقي ثلاثة أيام على النتيجة...

برجاء التصويت لمن يرغب على هذا العنوان:

http://www.new7wonders.com

الرب يبارككم جميعاً.​*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 نوفمبر 2011)

استاذ اليعازر

عجائب الدنيا السبعة الجديدة حسب معلوماتى

خلاص اتحددت من فترة صح ؟؟


----------



## اليعازر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> استاذ اليعازر
> 
> عجائب الدنيا السبعة الجديدة حسب معلوماتى
> 
> خلاص اتحددت من فترة صح ؟؟



لا تاسوني ..آخر موعد 11 نوفمبر الجارى..والمنافسة حامية..

يعني مسكين لبنان عدد سكانه 3 مليون ..منين حنجيب أصوات يلا صوتي بلاش كسل:gun:

هههههه.

.


----------



## tasoni queena (8 نوفمبر 2011)

واحنا برده مساكين 85 مليون بس هههههههههه

جارى التصويت يا استاذى


----------



## اليعازر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> واحنا برده مساكين 85 مليون بس هههههههههه
> 
> جارى التصويت يا استاذى



ههههه...بس بردو بيعملو شغل..

هههههه.


----------



## اليعازر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الحداد: جعيتا أصبحت بين العجائب العشر الاوائل 0
من Naharnet امس 






أعلن منسق الحملة الوطنية لعجائب الدنيا السبع نبيل الحداد بأن "مغارة جعيتا حلت حتى الآن مع البحر الميت، وThe Grand Canyon".
وبين المواقع العشرة المتقدمة من أصل 28 موقعاً، The Grand Canyon في الولايات المتحدة، وGreat Barrier Raef في أوستراليا،Halong Bay في الفيتنام،وJeju Island في كوريا الجنوبية، وKomodo Island في أندونيسيا، ونهر Princessa pureto في الفيليبين، وSundarbans في الهند وبنغلادش وجبل Vesuvius في ايطاليا.
ولفت الى أن "هذه النتيجة الظرفية الجيدة هي غير نهائية وقابلة للتغيير حكما خلال الخمسة أيام المتبقية"، طالباً من "اللبنانيين واخواننا العرب المثابرة على التصويت حتى تاريخ 11/11/2011 الساعة الواحدة بعد الظهر، شاكرين لجميع وسائل الاعلام والمنظمات الشبابية والمؤسسات الخاصة والحكومية المساعدة الفعالة في هذه الحملة الوطنية".

http://www.naharnet.com/stories/ar/19591


.


----------

